# piraya new pick up



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

let me know what you guys think


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice piraya


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

looks good, how big?

nvm, lol, on the thread...silly me


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How much was he?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice flam, very nice piraya dude~


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks guys I got him two days ago and is already eating


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice pickup hes got some great yellow flames


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ucpiranha said:


> Nice pickup hes got some great yellow flames


nise pick up man


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

very nice piraya...the tank looks small...how big is it?


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> very nice piraya...the tank looks small...how big is it?


I know its a bit small 55 gallons, temporary home until i get something bigger then Ill put all my pygos in


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow awesome fish, amazing color good luck with it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking piraya.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats. Gorgeous piraya.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

tthats so nice lookin


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i fuckin' love him! he could be my piraya's twin!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome piraya mang.. chuy's?


----------



## srt4val (Dec 8, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> awesome piraya mang.. chuy's?


yeah I got him from Chuy, thanks Chuy


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I almost bought that guy from Chuy. Decided to go with a couple babies from AS. Nice pick up Val. Glad to see he got a good home. Oh, your snapper is doin' great BTW.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh man i'm jelous, he have some really nice color.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice color to him. One of the best looking Pirayas ive seen yet.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

totally jellious...
hes a bee-eauty...


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

very nice


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

What size tank are you thinking about getting for their future home?


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

am glad he's doing great in his new home







he's showing some nice ass flames









Chuy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

VERY GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW he's thick and big.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> WOW he's thick and big.


well thank you, oh.......you mean the fish :laugh: yeah! look great . i love piraya


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Very nice color!!! What size tank you moving them to? or what size tank are you looking at getting?


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice pics


----------

